
Ask HN: Which company is the 4th of the Big-4? - bsvalley
We&#x27;ve all heard of the &quot;Big 4&quot;, in reference to the most praised companies in Tech. Apple, Google, Facebook, ?? Which one is the 4th one? Just curious.
======
giaour
The makeup of the "big 4" depends on who you're talking to. The phrase is
borrowed from accounting, where there really are just four megafirms (and a
large number of "boutique" firms).

People probably mean Microsoft, Google, and two of Facebook, Apple, and
Amazon. In terms of market share, you probably also want to account for large
but less cool organizations like Oracle, HP, Verizon, etc.

------
krsween
Google, Microsoft, Amazon, Facebook

~~~
fosco
Interesting, I would equate the big four to Apple, Microsoft Google and Amazon
(in no particular order)

I would not consider facebook to be in their realm, more in the realm of
things like twitter. influential but not foundational in my opinion. thoughts?

~~~
bsvalley
I agree the original list (microsoft, facebook, google, amazon) is outdated.
Hard to ignore a company like Apple. I would put FB in it because every single
CS student wants to work at FB.

Microsoft shouldn't be in the list anymore since it became an enterprise
company like Oracle/Salesforce. Not hot anymore. Same for Amazon, I don't
think they should be in the list, people don't really dream about this company
anymore with all the bad press they got from their employees.

I would probably put SpaceX? Apple, Google, FB and Space X?

------
akg_67
I haven't heard Big 4 in context of tech companies, only in context of
accounting and consulting firms.

Some stock market analysts use acronym FANG for Facebook, Amazon, NetFlix, and
Google, best performing tech stocks recently.

